# Como Controlar el Vuelo de un Helicoptero de Juguete Atravez del Puerto Paralelo



## luis154 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno Amigos ... Estoy Empezando en curso de software de comunicaciones en la universidad;
y para este curso me han dejado un trabajo que es el siguiente:
Me han pedido que realize un programa en visual .net que me controle el vuelo del un helicoptero de juguete; para esto he comprado un helicoptero a control remoto.

Mi problema es que quiero hacer una aplicacion para controlar el vuelo del helicoptero atravez del puerto paralelo (quiero adaptar el control remoto del helicoptero al puerto) de mi computadora.
Espero me puedan ayudar como puedo empezar a programar y que requerimiento necesito para poder realizar este trabajo .
Gracias de Antemano a las personas que me ayuden.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Yo te ayudo pero no te me vayas a echar para atras ehhh!!!

primero comprate cuatro optoacopladores código 4n25
(cuatro suponiendo que es hacia arriba-abajo-delante-detras)
mira su ficha técnica como referencia...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/4/N/2/5/4N25.shtml
y cuatro resistencias de 220ohm a 1/4 de watt
necesitamos un protoboard,1 mt de cable para red,  multimetro(tester),soldadura y soldador, un conector macho db25... mmm... creo que es todo 

ya que los tengas avisa!


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

Buneo Juan Carlos ya compre los materiales.... Pero hay un pequeño problema ... estuve buscando optoacopladores 4n25 pero no encontre en ninguna tienda; 
y compre unos que son parecidos me dijo el que me atendio.... 
tu que me dices, quiero k me ayudes por solo tengo una semana para armarlo todo y hacer el programita en visual .net


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

> Juan Carlos



Quien es juan carlos???



> compre unos que son parecidos me dijo el que me atendio...


Que codigo tiene???



> hacer el programita en visual .net



Te refieres a visual basic net??? verdad 
es diferente a visual C# o Visual C++ o visual j#



> solo tengo una semana para armarlo todo


adelante, si nos aplicamos en un par de dias esta...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

el optoacoplador Tiene el mismo codigo sino que me costo menos ..
tengo instalado el visual studio 2005 .net
tu que dices me empiezas a ayudar....


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

> tengo instalado el visual studio 2005 .net
> tu que dices me empiezas a ayudar....



si....
lo hacemos en visual basic... es parte del visual studio 2005.net

ya tienes todo???

sabes leer esquemas???


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

si ya lo tengo todo los instrumentos

se ps visual basic es parte del visual studio 2005.

Esquemas .. algo xq ?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Te puedes armar esto en el protoboar???

que dudas tienes???


Podrias subir una foto del mando(control) desarmado donde se vean las botones necesitamos sacar cables de ahi???


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

lo que pasa que no tengo camara ...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

mmm...

fijate si tiene cada boton tiene 3 terminales una debe conectarse con otra si lo mueves para arriba y si lo mueves para abajo se conecta con otra me explico...
o describemelo a ver si nos entendemos la parte de los botones...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bueno :S:S te cuento la verdad es que hice pedido a una tienda online el helicoptero. Pero todavia me llega el dia martes ... podrias ayudarme a programar o hacer otra cosa que me indiques ....


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

ok .... no hay problema...

mira le esto es la libreria para controlar el puerto paralelo con visual basic...
en donde dice io.zip descargala...
http://observatorio.cnice.mec.es/images/upload/ob_innovacion/libreria_io.pdf
hay que copiar el archivo io.dll en la carpeta c:\windows\system32
cualquier duda pregunta??? ok


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

Una Consulta el cable de Tierra en el protoboard se conecta a la linea negativa verdad y de ahi se conecta al db25 ...?? ... Explicame esa parte...



la DLL ya lo copie en la carpeta C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

si quieres,
si conecta todos los pines #2 al negativo del proto(el que tiene la rayita azul) y de ahi al pin 25 del db25

ok... con lo de la dll...

tienes un cargador (o fuente) que tenga 5v
como de celular o algo asi???


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

El cable del optoacoplador #2 va al negativo y el que va hacia el db25 sale del negativo tambien??


Tengo Cargador de Celular ..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

si todos los pines #2 de todos los optos son tierra al igual que el pin 25 del db25...

ok con lo del cargador ese nos va a servir para probar que el circuito que armaste este bien antes de conectarlo al puerto paralelo...

Amigo se me olvidaba un detalle, el cable que va al conector db25 que no sea muy largo, el puerto paralalelo no maneja mucho amperaje y podriamos batallar un poco si es muy largo...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cuanto debe de medir ese cable . dame una medida promedio

Bueno lo puse 20 cm de distancia


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

unos 20 o 30 cm mas o menos.... en caso de que presente fallas lo recortamos... 

si lo necesitaras mas largo podríamos amplificar la señal pero por ahora no nos preocupemos por eso... ok


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ya Lo Arme Circuito asi como me pasaste en la imagen y segun lo que me indicaste que mas sigue.....


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

ok...

a ver si le puedes poner un cable en el negativo del cargador (del telefono)y otro en el positivo... con el multimetro identifica cual es el positivo y cual el negativo...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 15, 2010)

Explicame un poco mas esta parte ... Que Cable??? uno que este conectado al circuito o que?? ....


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

ok...

mira esta imagen...


necesitamos meter voltaje al db25 y cada que conectemos.... el tester del otro lado debe marcar continuidad... 

la continuidad enn el tester si es digital es uno que tiene un diodo dibujado...

*OJO con la computadora todavia no nos metemos eh!!! *
necesitamos saber si estamos haciendo bien el circuito!!! antes de conectar al pc


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

En la Pantallita debe de Salir un Diodo dibujado
...?'Soy Novato manejando Multitester (Multimetro)


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

no tienes que poner el selector en donde esta el diodo...

es la figurrita de abajo que esta mas o menos asi: 





debe marcar algun numero (me dices cuanto???)en la pantalla cuando le pones los 5v y nada si los quitas los 5v...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

Disculpa pero no se ve la Imagen de Abajo ...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

la imagen de abajo es esta...




es el símbolo electrónico del diodo...


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 16, 2010)

Unas pequeñas preguntas tontas. ¿Los helicópteros no necesitan al menos 6 señales, arriba, abajo, adelante, atrás, giro a la derecha y giro a la izquierda?¿Son señales meramente digitales?¿Que tipo de control pretendes hacer?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

> ¿Los helicópteros no necesitan al menos 6 señales, arriba, abajo, adelante, atrás, giro a la derecha y giro a la izquierda?


no todos... imagino que si le quiere dar en su  M no debe ser uno de 1000usd o si???



> ¿Son señales meramente digitales?


espero que si....



> ¿Que tipo de control pretendes hacer?


con la compu se pretende controlar el control, no se va a hacer ninguno...

aunque si es analogico hasta ahora estamos aislando el puerto... esperemos a que llegue el chopper 
si se pudiera poner un link (para ir asustándonos si es analógico) no estaría nada mal!!!


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

En el multimetro me marca 00.1 de continuidad ...
estara bien???


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

> estara bien???


con los 5v y sin los 5v marca lo mismo???


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

> con los 5v y sin los 5v marca lo mismo???



Si lo mismo me marca

Una Consulta??
.-El optoacoplador lo sueldo con cables de red y lo pongo al protoboard?
O como hago eso armado
Bueno te explico yo agarre un pedazo de cable por cada patita (2) del protoboard y lo amarre.... Osea no lo conecte defrente al protoboard ... como realizo eso ??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

si algo anda mal...
deja confirmarte cuanto debe marcar con los 5v...

-------------
con los 5v debe marcar 0.088 mas o menos
sin los 5v debe marcar un 1 a la izquierda eso quiere decir que no tiene energia o continuidad...
dale una revizada al esquema...

el opto tiene una marca indicando el pin uno si sabes eso???


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

se ps tiene como un posito que indica que el numero 1..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

> se ps tiene como un posito que indica que el numero 1..



1.-si el del posito ese es el pin  numero 1

2.-el negativo(cable negro) del multimetro esta en el pin 4 y el positivo(cable rojo) esta en el pin 5???

3.- verificaste cual es el negativo y cual es el positivo del cargador, 
el negativo en el pin #25 y positivo en el pin 2 del db25....

si esta como el diagrama el circuito no hay pierde!!!!


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

el cable negro va en el centro o al extremo ...

porque para tierra tiene dos orificios...


> verificaste cual es el negativo y cual es el positivo del cargador,



Si Lo Verfique 


............................
Hay otra cosa las resistencias son de 1/2 wat
no podria ser este el problema...??




> si esta como el diagrama el circuito no hay pierde!!!!


SI Esta Armado igual a tu diagrama ..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

> hay otra cosa las resistencias son de 1/2 wat
> no podria ser este el problema...??


no ese no es el problema esa es unicamente la capacidad de la resistencia que puede disipar...



> el cable negro va en el centro o al extremo ...
> 
> porque para tierra tiene dos orificios...


te refieres al multimetro verdad....

si tiene tres generalmente uno dice COM ese es el negativo...
el otro debe decir V y el simbolo omega o de ohm ...

si no se puede hago otro circuito para verificarlo, me dices... 
seria agregar un led y una resitencia de 220 ohm...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

ya probe cambie el optoacoplador por un led 
 y si prende.... cual seria la falla ???


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

prueba esto...

la resistencia del led es de 220ohms o 330 ohms cualquiera...
donde estan una letras dice...
este cable conectar y desconectar debe prender y apagar el led...

si hace eso lo logramos!!!!


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

Que Tiene k pasar si Pruebo esto ....

.........
Lo Arme y Prende el LED
Aca te subo una foto 





No se Bien por la camara de celular


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

> Lo Arme y Prende el LED



eso debe prender el led...

pero si desconectas el cable del pin2 del db25... se debe apagar...

esa va a ser la interface entre el pc y el control remoto, va a ser como un switch o pulsador digital....

me dices si se apaga al desconectar el pin 2


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

Se se Apaga al desconectarlo el pin 2 y se prende cuando lo conecto vuelta...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

ok ya estuvo ... 

reviza que no haga ningun corto circuito y que sea seguro... para conectar al puerto
estoy preparando el primer codigo en vbasic para comenzar con las pruebas...

regreso...

Ok
metete al visual studio y metete al visual basic...
creas un nuevo proyecto
y agregas un boton(button)...

debe quedar asi
Ver el archivo adjunto 41198
despues das doble clic en el boton y te aparece una hoja con unos codigo

copia lo que falte de esto y debe quedar igual...


```
Public Declare Sub PortOut Lib "io.dll" (ByVal Port As Integer, ByVal Data As Byte)
    Public Declare Function PortIn Lib "io.dll" (ByVal Port As Integer) As Byte
    Public Declare Function IsDriverInstalled Lib "io.dll" () As Boolean
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim a As Byte
        If IsDriverInstalled Then
            If PortIn(888) = 1 Then PortOut(888, 0) Else PortOut(888, 1)
        Else
            MsgBox("no se conecto")
        End If
    End Sub
```

debe queda asi...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya cree el proyecto y copie el codigo ...
Ese Button como se debe de Llamar??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

Le pones guarda si te pide directorio guardalo donde desees!!!

aqui esta el button...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

Me podrias explicar un poco lo que haces en esta parte del codigo??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

```
esta linea declara el punto de acceso a la libreria io.dll
del punto de acceso se define una funcion "portout" con los parametro del puerto paralelo que es un entero normalmente es el &H378 en hexadeciamal o el 888 en decimal... y el dato que se va a enviar..
    Public Declare Sub PortOut Lib "io.dll" (ByVal Port As Integer, ByVal Data As Byte)

del punto de acceso se define una funcion "portin" con el parametro del puerto paralelo que es un entero
normalmente es el &H378 en hexadeciamal o el 888 en decimal...
    Public Declare Function PortIn Lib "io.dll" (ByVal Port As Integer) As Byte

esta funcion es para saber si la libreria io.dll esta instalada correctamennte... 
    Public Declare Function IsDriverInstalled Lib "io.dll" () As Boolean


    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click <-esto lo declara vb como referencia al procedimiento para el control button
        Dim a As Byte <-esta se me olvido quitarla no sirve para nada
        If IsDriverInstalled Then <- aqui le decimos que si la funcion driver esta en verdadero entonces ejecuto hasta que encuentre un endif
            If PortIn(888) = 1 Then PortOut(888, 0) Else PortOut(888, 1)<-aqui le decimos que si el puerto 888 o sea el del paralelo esta en 1 entonces envie un cero al mismo puerto si no estaba en uno entonces que le envie un 1 osea que cada que pulsemos ese boton va a prender y apagar el led que pusimos en el circuito... 
        Else <- si el driver esta mal instalador entonces
            MsgBox("no se conecto") <-muestra un dialogo diciendo que no se encontro el driver
        End If <- se termina el if 
    End Sub<-se termina el procedimiennto del button
debe queda asi...
```


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya lo Entendi el Codigo. Ahora como haria para programar cada uno de los controles (Arriba, Abajo , Derecha, Izquierda)??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2010)

> Ya lo Entendi el Codigo. Ahora como haria para programar cada uno de los controles (Arriba, Abajo , Derecha, Izquierda)??


mmm...

mira voy a poner un diagrama nuevo muy parecido al que hemos manejado pero con cuatro leds uno en cada opto para ya conectarlo al puerto y preparo un codigo con los cuatro...

si ya entendiste como se hace con uno no te va a ser dificil entender el nuevo...
peroooooo... me muero de sueño te parece si lo subo mañana??? 

si el control es digital ya casi esta!!!...


----------



## luis154 (Oct 16, 2010)

No hay problema mañana a que hora te conectaras....


----------



## Meta (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola:

No te líes con la programación del puerto paralelo en Visual Basic .net. Puedes verlo en este manual.

Ver manual puerto paralelo LPT.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 17, 2010)

Luis...
completa los leds con un Led en cada opto....
como en la siguiente imagen 

el db25 ya debe esta libre para conectar al puerto...
los que tiene D1, D2, D3 y D4 son los diodos led recuerda que la parte plana del led va en direccion al negativo en este caso a la resistencia...

En el formulario agregas tres botones mas y le pones el nombre en las propiedades de cada uno...


pon este codigo...

```
Public Declare Sub PortOut Lib "io.dll" (ByVal Port As Integer, ByVal Data As Byte)
    Public Declare Function PortIn Lib "io.dll" (ByVal Port As Integer) As Byte
    Public Declare Function IsDriverInstalled Lib "io.dll" () As Boolean
    Public a As Byte 'define y hace publica la variable a

    ' rutina al presionar el button1 osea la de para arriba  
    Private Sub Button1_MouseDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button1.MouseDown
        a = PortIn(888) + 1 'lee el estado del puerto y agrea 1 para encender el bit 0 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) ' envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al soltar el button1 osea la de para arriba  

    Private Sub Button1_MouseUp(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button1.MouseUp
        a = PortIn(888) - 1 'lee el estado del puerto y quita 1 para apagar el bit 0
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al presionar el button3 osea la de para abajo  

    Private Sub Button3_MouseDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button3.MouseDown
        a = PortIn(888) + 2 'lee el estado del puerto y agrea 2 para encender el bit 1 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al soltar el button3 osea la de para abajo  

    Private Sub Button3_MouseUp(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button3.MouseUp
        a = PortIn(888) - 2 'lee el estado del puerto y quita 2 para apagar el bit 1 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al presionar el button2 osea la de para la derecha  

    Private Sub Button2_MouseDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button2.MouseDown
        a = PortIn(888) + 4 'lee el estado del puerto y agrea 4 para encender el bit 2 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al soltar el button2 osea la de para la derecha  

    Private Sub Button2_MouseUp(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button2.MouseUp
        a = PortIn(888) - 4 'lee el estado del puerto y quita 4 para apagar el bit 2 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al presionar el button4 o sea la de para la izquierda

    Private Sub Button4_MouseDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button4.MouseDown
        a = PortIn(888) + 8 'lee el estado del puerto y agrea 8 para encender el bit 3 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub
    ' rutina al soltar el button4 o sea la de para la izquierda

    Private Sub Button4_MouseUp(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs) Handles Button4.MouseUp
        a = PortIn(888) - 8 'lee el estado del puerto y quita 8 para apagar el bit 3 del puerto
        PortOut(888, a) 'envia el nuevo dato al puerto
    End Sub

    'recuerda que en binario se toma de derecha a izquierda 
    ' son 8 bits del puerto entonces seria...
    ' 0 0 0 0 8 4 2 1 
    'por eso se suma el 1 o 2 o 4 o 8
```

los eventos mouseup o mousedown se pueden definir presionando el evento como en nla sig. figura...
Ver el archivo adjunto 41215
seleccionas el control (en la pantalla donde dice button4) y despues el evento (en nla pantalla donde dice mouseup) y agregas su codigo...

si todo esta bien... y no hay ninguna duda conectas el db25 al puerto paralelo ejecutas el programa y presiona los botones...

Preguntas???


----------



## luis154 (Oct 17, 2010)

Voy  a PROBAR LO QUE ME PASASTE 
...

Conecte el db25 al puerto paralelo de la Computadora y si Funciona.....
De ahi necesitare el control del helicoptero para adaptarlo verdad..
una consulta los optoacopladores los puedo soldar con un pedazo de cable de red para concetarlo con la resistencia o se suelda (estaño) defrente con la resistencia...??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 17, 2010)

> Conecte el db25 al puerto paralelo de la Computadora y si Funciona.....
> De ahi necesitare el control del helicoptero para adaptarlo verdad..



Asi es Houston!!!...  
Esperemos la llegada de la nave


----------



## luis154 (Oct 18, 2010)

Amigo Ya me llego el helicoptero ... Me podrias decir como puedo adaptarlo al programa que me has estado ayundando espero tu respuesta ... Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Oct 19, 2010)

subo fotos de los avances de la modificacion del control...
se le soldaron cables en las pistas de las palancas selectoras para conectarlo al diagrama...

es un control remoto digital!  uffff!!! que suerte...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

Subo la imagen del protoboard y la conexion con el mando...

Todo funciona Ok.


el curioso control tiene tres posicones con una palanca y dos con la otra
quedando asi en el db25
pin->Accion

2->Arriba
3->Estabilizado
4->Adelante
5->Izquierda
6->Derecha

si ningun opto esta energizado es hacia Abajo...

asi se armo el proto y se hicieron las pruebas...



Por Razones de seguirad se utilizaron CASCO y ANTEOJOS protectores.... naaaaaa...

solo se le quitaron las helices de la nave!!! 

Solo falta el desarrollo del Software Houston!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 21, 2010)

.. 
antes de los avances del proyecto me gustaría aclarar que para identificar el GND del control remoto solo tuvimos que ver cual era el que estaba conectado al negativo a la alimentación, bastante obvio no??? 
 bueno resulta que después de identificar todas las funciones que tiene con cada uno de los selectores lo conectamos al computador se hizo el programa para controlarlo con las flechas y la nave comenzó a hacer cosas muy extrañas, así que nos pusimos a verificar todo de nuevo, programa, puerto, optoacopladores funciones de los selectores, todo de todo... y por fin encontramos el problema.... y queda anotado en la Bitacora...

*"No olviden Cargar las baterias bien al Efectuar las pruebas de vuelo... puede presentar movimientos erráticos"* 

(en este caso las pilas del artefacto no duran mucho)

Todo sigue viento en popa... solo falta depurar el código y ponerlo en el registro...!!!

cambio y fuera Houston!!!


----------



## Dario (Oct 21, 2010)

jojo.. que bueno que esta este post... hey lubeck, no te olvides de subirte un videito para compartir la alegria de ver un post que trata de aeromodelos y que llega a buen termino jejeje... lo estuve siguiendo desde el principio pero, no quise meter la cuchara para que no se venga abajo y llegue a termino. como veras, la cabala dio resultado mis felicitaciones muchachos.
saludosss


----------



## luis154 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola lubeck
Estuve tratando de comunicarme atravez del chat pero no se que pasaria con mi linea del internet, la cuestion que cuando hago funcionar la aplicacion que controla el helicopterono me controla deacuerdo a los botones que colocamos en la aplicacion. No se que pasa no se si me podrias brindar tu ayuda. Gracias de Antemano


----------



## sjuan (Mar 3, 2011)

vaya lubeck eso si que es ayuda,  

yo tengo una laptop que obvio viene sin puerto paralelo y por dármelas de mago me compre un conversor de usb a paralelo para otra cosa de programar VCPLDs (son como micro-controladores)  y no me sirvió, creo que es solo para impresoras, sera que para esto sirve?????


----------



## lubeck (Mar 3, 2011)

> creo que es solo para impresoras, sera que para esto sirve?????



Yo tambien compre uno para ver como funcionaban y no me sirvio, esos aparatos solo emulan el puerto no es fisico, por ahi me encontre un soft para hacerlo fisico pero solo la version de demostracion y no sirve de mucho... tanto que deseche la opcion...

si quieres controlarlo por usb la alternativa que conozco es que utilices un microcontrolador como el 18f4550 o el 2550 o similar.... no es muy complicado y por la red he visto bastantes tutos al respecto...


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 4, 2011)

Usar un FTDI es aún más sencillo: no hay que escribir ni drivers ni programar ningún tipo de microcontrolador.


----------



## sjuan (Mar 4, 2011)

si? y que es un micro ya programado? nos podrias pasa un enlace


----------

